# Which Table saw to buy for small shop but with good performance?



## kooshball (Feb 14, 2010)

I have read many reviews regarding the purchase of my first table saw and thought that I narrowed it down to the Delta 36-981 (with Unifence) or the jet JPS-10 but after reading this site I have opened up my options which of course leads to more questions.

My shop is not a shop but a garage so I need something that either comes with a mobile base or has an option for one. I also prefer the hybrid style with the motor under the table for storage reasons but if for some reason the best option is contractor style it is no big deal. I plan to use the saw to make dressers, chests of drawers and beds for my home and maybe some cabinet refacing. Nothing commercial but have learned my lesson about cheap tools long ago so I don't want to buy on the cheap.

I would like to keep the purchase under $1000 including a proper fence and mobile base (Ideally $750-$850) but I can stretch to $1000 if there is value in doing so.

How do some of the contractor Grizzly's compare to the delta and Jet mentioned above; what is your recommendation based on my given details?

BTW, i posted a similar thread earlier; please disregard that it was too narrow in scope.

Thanks!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I am a Grizzly fan*

But the first thing I advise is not to get a contractor type saw even though they are a few hundred $$ less. The main reasons are power and dust collection. If you only have access to 120 V and can not run a 220 V line, then that's your answer. If you have or can run 220 V then this is your answer: http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-Table-Saw-3-HP-Single-Phase-220V/G1023S 
Dollar for dollar, pound for pound it's hard to match this. $889 delivered. Quality is great and service is good. I just called today for a new manual, on a jointer I got Friday, since mine was missing a few pages, they sent it out today, UPS 3 days or so. No charge of course.
Dust collection on a contractor saw with the motor hangin' out the
back and no bottom in the base means a lot of fabrication to catch the dust., a necessity these days. The power of a 3 Hp motor will never leave you wanting more and since table saws last for 30 years or more, you won't have to "upgrade" in a few years. 
:thumbsup: bill


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

*RE: I'm a Grizzly fan...*

It is a really scary thing liking Grizzly and having a very small tool budget, but living 30 miles from one of their showrooms.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Are they hiring?*



ScottyB said:


> It is a really scary thing liking Grizzly and having a very small tool budget, but living 30 miles from one of their showrooms.


You could make the drive easy! Employee discount and scratch and dents sales, no freight charges that would save alot right there, you could refinance your house.....after you get divorced.
:laughing: bill


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Like Bill said if you have or can run 220v you cant go wrong with the Grizzley Tablesaw and a mobile base.









  *Shopping Cart Items - To Buy Now* *Price:* *Quantity:* 

*G1023Z - 10" Deluxe Heavy Duty-3 HP Tablesaw* Item added on Monday February 15, 2010
Price: $795.00Freight: $94.00Total: $889.00 


*G7314Z - Heavy-Duty Mobile Base* Item added on Monday February 15, 2010
Price: $69.95 
Merchandise: $864.95Freight: $94.00*Shipping: $11.70**Subtotal: $970.65

But if not try and get a hybrid style over the contractor style. I didn't see any on Grizzley which is weird but Craftsman has some that would fit in your budget I'm sure. Shop Fox may also have the hybrid.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

You can put a mobile base under any saw, so I would move that criteria way down on the priority list, and focus more on getting the best saw for your money. 

The hybrid format with the internal motor has several advantages over the old style contractor saws with an outboard motor. Note that some of the newer "contractor saws" have the motor inside (Grizzly G0661, Craftsman 21833), so I'd consider those as hybrids as well. 

Grizzly often offers the most bang for the buck if you're willing to be your own middle man. They're a direct importer so you won't have local dealer support, but their quality is roughly comparable to the imports from Jet, GI, Delta, PM, and some of the better Craftsman saws, and their customer service is excellent if necessary. You might also look into the Grizzly sister line from Shop Fox.


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> You could make the drive easy! Employee discount and scratch and dents sales, no freight charges that would save alot right there, you could refinance your house.....after you get divorced.
> :laughing: bill


Oh, I know how easy it would be to spend more than I can afford there. Unfortunately for my shop, after 17.5 years I have grown rather accustomed to my wife so I think I will keep her.:yes:

I am putting more and more aside for a tool budget but not nearly what I would like. I am planning on a planner and drill press in the next few weeks but they will be the lower end models. I would really like to get a new table saw but I don't want to give up my old Delta. The wife cringes every time I decide to stop in there to browse. She knows it will cost money sooner or later.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## kooshball (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies; I have placed my order for:

G1023Z - 10" Deluxe Heavy Duty-3 HP Tablesaw as well as a Forrest Woodworker II 40T blade. It looks like they are closing these out and replacing them with an updated version for 2010 and beyond so I am glad that I got it for under $900 shipped.

Now on to the drill press shopping...

THANKS


----------



## Norman Pyles (Dec 30, 2007)

Looks like your set. :thumbsup:


----------

